# carpet/seat install



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys, gona put new carpet in the 67 but am curious about installing the seats. Should I cut the carpet where the seat attaches to the floor to make a flap that goes over the legs or is it ok to just mount the seat on top of the carpet? Thanks as always for ur help.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Lay the carpet in the car, find the seat holes and then cut an "X" with a razor knife where the hole is. When you install the seat the carpet corners will cover the seat bolts. I'm not sure if that's how the factory did it but in my experience it provides the cleanest look. I sure would'nt put it on top of the carpet though. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree:agree


----------

